# FS: TiVo S2 540080 - parting out



## supersnoop (Nov 13, 2007)

I have an s2 540 with 80GB hard drive that I'm looking to get rid of. It still works fine, but I figure it's worth more and easier to ship in pieces.

If you do want the whole thing, let me know. Otherwise, please make me an offer on the hard drive or power supply. I figure they're worth about $15 each.


----------



## supersnoop (Nov 13, 2007)

This unit (and all it's parts) is still available. I opened it up and replaced one bad capacitor and tested it; working great. If you need any pieces or parts, let me know.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

The most valuable thing on it is probably the front panel with the little guy still glued on.


----------



## supersnoop (Nov 13, 2007)

The front panel is clean and the little guy is still firmly attached. Let me know if you want the piece.


----------

